# Textfeld zu String konvertieren?



## manja (9. Mai 2004)

Wieder mal eine blode Frage 

:-( 

Ich schreibe grade ein Programm, wo den Text des TextField in ein List eingefühgt sein soll.
Da habe ich scin eine hubbische Methode gefunden:
"public void add(String item) Fügt ein Feld mit der Bezeichnung item am Ende der Scrolliste hinzu.
Parameter: item - Feld, das hinzugefügt werden soll"
blos bis jetzt 
...
 final TextField anzeige = new TextField(" ff");
// final String nn = (String) anzeige; - so geht es auch nicht!
		  final List list = new List(6, true);
		Button b = new Button("drueck mich");
		b.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0){
				//list.add(String anzeige); - 
//geht auch nicht 

			}
		});
 Muß mann den Text zusätzlich konvertieren? Wo liegt den Fehler?


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. Mai 2004)

Das Textfeld ist ein Objekt und kein String. Als Objekt hat es eine entsprechende Methode, über die Du den Text auslesen kannst.
Ich kenn es zwar nicht auswendig, aber es wird wohl irgendetwas sein wie getText() oder so.


----------



## Snape (10. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von manja _
> Wieder mal eine blode Frage
> Ich schreibe grade ein Programm, wo den Text des TextField in ein List eingefühgt sein soll.
> Da habe ich scin eine hubbische Methode gefunden:
> ...



In welcher Klasse hast Du diese Methode gefunden? Sie gilt lt. API nicht direkt für das TextField.



> blos bis jetzt
> ...
> final TextField anzeige = new TextField(" ff");
> // final String nn = (String) anzeige; - so geht es auch nicht!
> ...



Der Text muss mit

anzeige.setText(yourText);

dem TextField zugewiesen werden. Du siehst den Umweg? Dadurch wird kein Text angehangen, also muss der vorhandene Text zunächst ausgelesen  (anzeige.getText() und dann der neue String konstruiert werden. Z.B. so:


```
String sAppendString = "noch ein blub";
String sCurrentText = anzeige.getText(); // Auslesen
String newText = sCurrentText + "\n" + sAppendString; // Zusammenfügen
anzeige.setText( newText ); // Zuweisen
```

Was ich nicht verstehe: Wozu die List?


----------

